# Good Autotrail dealers



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Is there a recommendation for a competitive auto trail dealer in the south west. I have purchased from West Country with no problems before but would somebody like Brownhills usually be able to offer a better deal. Motorhome would be new?

Is it better to buy from NEC show. Do they usually have "show offers"?

Thanks for any help

Spence


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldnlt know about who else there is in the SW, but Brownhills defintely aren't! Have a look on here in the company reports froum regarding Brownhills' track record....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-13.html


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

spence said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a recommendation for a competitive auto trail dealer in the south west. I have purchased from West Country with no problems before but would somebody like Brownhills usually be able to offer a better deal. Motorhome would be new?
> 
> ...


Make sure you add your experience of West Country i.e. "I have purchased from West Country with no problems" into any quote you get from anybody else. That experience has got to be worth something and their location relavent to you.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Can,t comment on Autotrail, but the service I have received from WestCountry Motorhomes both in purchase and more importantly, after sales service has been first class. The odd few pounds you may or not save on your purchase can easily be wiped out by poor after sales service.

For what it is worth, my advise would be stick with what you already know.


Keith

P.s. Agree with Mike, avoid Brownhills at all cost,s if the postings on MHF are anything to go by.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I would recommend Westcountry Motorhomes I have bought 2 vans from them and have had a very good service.   . Probably by my next one from them.

Peter.


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

*Good Autotrail Dealers*

We purchased our Autotrail from Marquis at Lee Mill in Devon. We had a good deal and the after sales service is second to none. We have been touring Europe for 8 months and had to cancel our first habitation service as we came back later than we intended to. They booked us in for a later date. The habitation service was done and the warranty work was also sorted on the same day. Good service and very nice people to deal with. No complaints at all.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have always heard good reports re West Country Motorhomes.

I purchased mine from Chelston Motorhomes and they have been good to me.

It is always best to buy nearer your home as dealers too far away is a bit problematic if you do need warranty work. The miles and costs do add up. Also not all dealers are happy to service or do warranty work if you didn't buy from them.


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to balance it up. I have yet to find a good Autotrail dealer. I hope I do, and I`m still looking. The last three. Chelston, West Country Motorhomes and the worst of all Cranham were about as much use as chocolate fireguards. I would not let any of them even view an image of my van let alone get within a hundred miles of it. All have let me down, all have lied and all are inept in my opinion.
However I have to give them credit for lying to my face just before I comprehensively prove them wrong. I know that people have bought many vans from these dealers and have been happy with the service they have received. But believe me that any of the above bunch of inepts can, if things don't go quite right, make your purchase a nightmare.
Just my opinion.

Bob


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

I can only speak on experience and that of talking to others that have dealt with Brownhills. I have no problem with them including back up servicing. The deals are to be had at the shows.

Ian


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Spence

The biggest mistake you are going to make is buying an Autotrail never mind finding a good dealer. I have owned two new, a 2007 and a 2009 both leaked; both should have gone back to the factory and yes I had a good dealer. The contempt that the Senior Management at the Autotrail factory showed to my dealer and me, their customer was unbelievable. 

Most dealers are quick to tell you “ a motorhome is made up of parts from several companies so things can go wrong” but if the factory can’t get their part right, the body and the screwing together and installing of the parts the dealer and we the customer have no chance.

Until there is a change of Senior Management and a drastic change to Quality Control Autotrail build quality will not change. Yes I would buy another but I would have to go on another factory tour before hand. I have been on four so far.

This is my personnel opinion

Colin


----------



## paul1964bandit (Feb 4, 2011)

*Customer service and spares @ Autotrail*

I bought my Autotrail from Spinneys. I found them to be fine. (it is my first van though)
The problem I have is with Autotrail. I tried to buy some parts and the guy I dealt with was difficult to say the least. When I asked to speak to customer services he replied I am customer services!
I have sent an email to the guys manager but have not been afforded the decency of a reply!
I really like the Apache 700se but doubt I would buy another Autotrail


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

AutoMax said:


> Just to balance it up. I have yet to find a good Autotrail dealer. I hope I do, and I`m still looking. The last three. Chelston, West Country Motorhomes and the worst of all Cranham were about as much use as chocolate fireguards. I would not let any of them even view an image of my van let alone get within a hundred miles of it. All have let me down, all have lied and all are inept in my opinion.
> However I have to give them credit for lying to my face just before I comprehensively prove them wrong. I know that people have bought many vans from these dealers and have been happy with the service they have received. But believe me that any of the above bunch of inepts can, if things don't go quite right, make your purchase a nightmare.
> Just my opinion.
> 
> Bob


I see you still have a Autotrail , who did you purchase that from?

Keith


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I have bought 1 from West Country and 3 from Chelston. I would buy from both again without any hesitation. The service from both has been good, at the end of the day it's whoever has the better deal (££££'s) that gets my business.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I shopped around for a new Apache 700 at Christmas 2011.
Virtually all Autotrail dealers came back with the same initial discount as I had no part ex..
However Leisurekingdom (don amotts) near Derby came in far better with a deal and we had the van 2 weeks later.
Not had any reason to use their after service ( fingers crossed) I have read all the horror stories but (touch wood) ours has been fine with only a couple of loose screws..

Must admit though, build and feel of the habitation area is nowhere as good as the 2005 model I have just sold...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

West Country Motorhomes are excellent approachable and extremely helpfull, nothing is too much trouble for them.

I have always found them very willing to put a deal together if it can be done

10/10


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dealer*

Hi

I do not own an Autotrail but this is how I see things.

Let's say that a motorhome manufacturer builds a perfect motorhome, totally faultless and it rolls into the hands of a dealer with a shocking reputation. Customer comes along, buys the perfect motorhome, never has to return again...

Now a motorhome rolls off the line with more faults than an earthquake zone. It is in the hands of a dealer with an excellent record. The customer buys it and has to return time and time again for work to be done....

I suppose it is down to you only know how good the dealer is if there is a problem???

Russell


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We're fortunate to live close enough to Autotrail HQ to take the van there for habitation / warranty issues. Just as well as the van was bought from Discover :lol:. We had no intention of ever taking it there irrespective of the company going bust.

If you can make the effort and/or make a holiday out of it then they are fantastic and allow you to stay overnight with hookup. But do book your hab check 3-6 months in advance because they get very busy. 

When my fathers Tracker came back from its first habitation check they had fixed / replaced everything that was pointed out and even a few things that we hadn't. No waiting for parts - because they have them all there of course.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I took my Augusta into WCM for hab check last month and they replaced the window in the hab door because it was showing cracks around the catches, |I was not aware of this until the mechanic pointed it out and that was after it had been replaced under warranty.

Brilliant service.


Keith


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I've owned 3 Autotrail motorhomes and see no reason not to buy another when the time comes.

The first was bought privately- 1999 Cheyenne 634L
The second was new from Simpsons - 2007 Apache 700SE
This one was purchased s/hand from Spinney - 2010 Mohawk

None have given me any problems (he says touching wood!) Bits and pieces on the new one were sorted without quibble by Simpsons who I couldn't recommend highly enough.

This one from Spinney - all I can say is the deal was right and the handover good. They are a distance from me but it was agreed that if there were any issues it could go to Camper UK in Lincoln for warranty work. (Which is what I agreed with Simpsons as well).

The only time the 700 had to go to Simpsons was when I damaged the wind out awning. It went to Camper UK who were told by Omnistor that they wouldn't replace under warranty. I had to take the camper back to Simpsons as they purchased a new one at their expense and wanted to minimise the costs to them by fitting it themselves - which was fair enough I thought.

I live 3 miles from Brownhills and would drive to the ends of the earth rather than buy from them. It's a small town and at least some of the stories must be true.


----------



## fishymick (Jul 2, 2012)

*dealers*

I bought my Autotrial from Brownhills newark. It was brand new in 2002, we had the tour of our new pride and joy, then into the sales office, to do the paper work, we had agreed a price unseen, which was very low for my ford Maverick and Bailey caravan. We waited to get the keys in excitement, then the hit, I'm sorry we need £1000 more off you due to faults in your caravan, this was such a shock, as I had gone to the limit on a deposit. I asked what could cost £1000 as they were only giving me £3000, damp floor, delamination, and 3 small dents. I had the floor repaired the year earlier and it was solid, the small dents were tiny, the damp was 10% I have the whole rails resealed earlier.
I said I cannot afford £1000, and will have to take my car and caravan back, the reply, you lose you £1000 deposit then, I was fuming, to what seemed a rip off, and blackmail. I asked to see the engineer that test my van, which they arranged, I was not convinced, this was a big rip off. As my wife and I looked around the Mohican again i reluctantly paid the extra £1000 blackmail. I hate the dealership, and the aftersales service and warranty work has been at least very poor. EG the 12v charger failed, I had seen a replacement from Sargant £104, I thought better take it to Brownhills they charged me £58 to say it was faulty then 5 weeks delivery, the total cost was £300 nice profit lads. Never ever will I go to Brownhills


----------



## Lightraider (Oct 31, 2012)

*Dealers*

My wife and I are from new Zealand and about to buy a MH in the UK to tour Europe next year. Your coments on dealers is helpful. And feedback on Dolphin Motorhomes near Southampton? We are looking to buy an Autotrail.


----------



## DerekAud (Sep 24, 2011)

I have not personally bought from Dolphin but my next door neighbour has had two from them, the latest one is new. They speak highly of the service from them, even to them collecting the van from their house to carry out minor fixes. I am in the process of buying a new Autotrail from Freeborn in Southampton (collect it next week) and I have also had good comments about their after sales service.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We've now organised for several Auto-Trail motorhomes to be shipped to New Zealand if you were planing to do this in the future, so if you require any assistance please let us know.

Alternatively you are able to search from the Auto-Trail home page for UK dealers, however this requires a post code to search with. You're going to have to balance the distance from a port for easy travel to Europe against customer satisfaction.

You would be best to view all the dealers websites, contact them independently, look at the feedback from their customers and assess from this who you think is the most suitable dealer to look after you.

Regards,
Chris


----------

